
Interview with Scott Hunter on .NET Core 3.0 - chhum
https://www.infoq.com/articles/dotnet-core-3-hunter/?itm_source=infoq&itm_medium=popular_widget&itm_campaign=popular_content_list&itm_content=
======
mikece
Question I wish had been asked: Why wasn't .NET Core given a different name to
distinguish it more from legacy .NET? Is there a chance that might happen in
the future?

The name was "merely okay" in the late 90s... but then again, the one time
Microsoft had an awesome name for a product and didn't change it as part of
go-live was Silverlight. Microsoft simply cannot do naming well.

